#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Wipro & accenture (placement)

## mangzee

some useful papers of wipro and accenture ... hv fun guys





  Similar Threads: Accenture plc Placement Papers,Placement Process and Criteria,Company Profile Accenture Placement paper 2009 Accenture Placement Papers 2011 - 1 Accenture Placement Papers 2010

----------


## Manoj

[MENTION=13230]mangzee[/MENTION] : password for encrypted file??????

----------


## mangzee

[MENTION=381]Manoj[/MENTION]  : oh im sorry sir.... i uploaded the wrong file... here is the correct one  :(bow):   :):

----------

